# New OLD Sears Craftsman Planer



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I went to pick up my new old Craftsman planer. The guy was very nice. Spent about a half hour with me making cuts and showing me tips and stuff. Then he went and gave me a tour of his shop. Although a bit cluttered at the moment (reason he sold the planer), he does not have your typical box store equipment. All old and semi-old top of the line stuff. He has a huge planer and a huge jointer. 

Anyway, the planer is nice. It was well taken care of and doesn't look like it was used a whole bunch. He let me try and it planed walnut and maple, like butter. Just running, it's quieter then most of my power tools. The only negative, is the person that had it before him, did a crappy job at painting it. Painted over all the tags. So I'm gonna have fun dismantling it some and repainting and try to clean up all the tags. But I am totally satisfied with my purchase...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see some one else will have a cluttered shop shortly........LOL


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You not kiddin' James. I will have to try to move things around to get the planer off the middle of my floor. But I couldn't pass it up!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a feeling it would be a good one. Congrats Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Chuck! My son thought I was crazy giving the guy 250 for a piece of equipment that was older then his old man. LOL But after helping me lift it in and out of the truck and really giving her a look over and watching her plane some wood, he said I got it for a steal!! He said, "They don't make'em like that anymore!" No indeed they don't!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> "They don't make'em like that anymore!" No indeed they don't!!


Exactly. They weren't afraid of using cast iron in those days and shipping was cheap so they didn't care as much how much it weighed. Some of the old stuff may lack the bells and whistles some of the newer stuff has but they are hard to beat at their prime function. 

My brother in law worked at a sawmill in MacKenzie, BC and they had 2 planers, one from around 1950 and a much newer one. The new one never could keep up to the old one. The old one set a record one shift by planing 1,000,000 bd ft in 8 hours.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> Well I went to pick up my new old Craftsman planer. The guy was very nice. Spent about a half hour with me making cuts and showing me tips and stuff. Then he went and gave me a tour of his shop. Although a bit cluttered at the moment (reason he sold the planer), he does not have your typical box store equipment. All old and semi-old top of the line stuff. He has a huge planer and a huge jointer.
> 
> Anyway, the planer is nice. It was well taken care of and doesn't look like it was used a whole bunch. He let me try and it planed walnut and maple, like butter. Just running, it's quieter then most of my power tools. The only negative, is the person that had it before him, did a crappy job at painting it. Painted over all the tags. So I'm gonna have fun dismantling it some and repainting and try to clean up all the tags. But I am totally satisfied with my purchase...


Congrats, looks fine. Also you have to paint (restore) the base with wheels. :laugh:


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Lee if you check with Amazon you can find Hammerrite Rust Cap paint that looks great, and is very easy to apply with brush or roller. It gives a professional looking hammered finish very easily. We used on my old Grizzly TS and it looks just like the factory finish..

http://www.amazon.com/Hammerite-Rus...id=1414789659&sr=8-1&keywords=hammerite+paint

Dick


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, you just gotta love that ole'iron equipment. The stuff just has a personality to it. 

My veneer guy has a 36" band saw that stands at least 9 foot tall. The motor is the size of a small barrel. Every time I go there, I have to just check it out. 

Excellent find Lee...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep Charles, the were definitely not afraid of using cast iron back then. Not a piece of plastic on this baby. 
Yes Joe, will be painting the WHOLE thing!! ;o) Just for the heck of it, last night I started cleaning off the "Craftsman" tag on the front of it. It had been painted over a few times. Took the end of my 6" scale and carefully scraped some of it off, then for the heck of it, I tried the Trend bit cleaner and a piece of Scotchbrite and got most of the paint off. Came out pretty good.. Doesn't look like new, but at least you can read it. Red paint in background is light. And letters not raised enough to try to paint the background again. But it's not bad.
Thanks Dick. I think I'm going to get some of the hammer paint in the spray cans. I'm going to remove the table and then I can tape up all the parts I don't want painted and just spray it. I've used the hammer paint on a tool box and it came out really good too.
I hear ya Bill. I am so pleased I jumped on this thing. It will probably be the tool I use the least, but I know it will be with me the rest of my life. Unlike the box store scroll saw I had to replace after 6 or 7 years, and not that much use over that time period.

Last night I lowered the stand some (for my short self.). It's the original Craftsman stand too, HEAVY duty! And then I replaced the switch (witch was a standard home light switch) with a 1.5 hp rated toggle switch. Next I'm gonna disassemble some and paint her up!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

N'awlins77 said:


> It will probably be the tool I use the least, but I know it will be with me the rest of my life.


Exactly,, and in my mind, that is what makes this kind of equipment so cool.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Got her settled in her new home!*

I spent the weekend doing some reorganizing and tossing, to make room for my new old Craftsman planer. Didn't think I would be able to squeeze everything in, but I got'er done!! Even got to keep the stand of my, broken down and discarded scroll saw, and mounted my belt/disc combo sander on it. Just have to roll or drag out whatever piece of machinery I need. They are all stored under a big storage shelf. On the most part, the scroll saw can be used where it's at, except for large projects. 

First pic shows the Planers new resting spot. But, because of limited space, the Second pic shows how it's used as a hanger, for other stuff. Like plastic folding saw horses and folding tables. 3rd picture is just a close up of the planer in it's spot. And the last is just a pic of the other half of my shop, when it's all picked up (which is not often.)

Now off to get some lunch and relax for the work week ahead!!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Very well organized shop you have there. Good luck with the planer.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

denniswoody said:


> Very well organized shop you have there. Good luck with the planer.


Totally agree with this. :agree: :yes4:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rebuilding my vintage Craftsman planer. Ordered some new cutter head (spindle) bearings, and a set of new blades. After I get some of the planer put back together, going to take apart the motor to replace those bearings as well. Painting all the interiors of the castings safety orange and the outside will be a hammered grey. I will post pics as I make progress.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, it's been slow, with all the damp and wet weather we've been having, but I got all my parts painted a couple of weeks ago (except for a couple of small pieces), got the cutter head bearings in and new knives. Installed the new bearings. Today I made an indicator holder, to true up my knives in the head. Then I put it all together. 

Next will be replacing the motor bearings and painting the stand.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good Lee. I'm looking forward to seeing it plane.


----------

